# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  Carousel clickable image in xamarin forms.

## HarshShah

Hello Everyone,

I want to create a Carousel view like when I press the right side arrow after that left side arrow will be shown before that left side arrow will be disabled and slide the image when I click the arrow not automatically. I have no idea how to do that.

Thanks.

----------

